# Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....



## Bieroholiker (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Ich lese ständig dass man nicht zwischen beiden unterscheiden kann. Immer wieder schreiben welche sie hätte eine Dame gefangen nur mit dem Argument sie sei halt sehr groß.
Nun fang ich leider (noch) nicht viele davon und die die ich hatte waren eh zu klein. Gerade jetz vor der Schonzeit finde ich aber wichtig den Unterschied zu erkennen. 

laut diesem Artikel kann man den sehr wohl feststellen.

http://deutscherhechtangler-club.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34&Itemid=43

Da man ja im Moment sowiso den Unterschied, bzw eine Dame unter Umständen sehr gut erkennen kann,möchte ich euch doch einfach bitten diese Theorie zu bestätigen oder halt nicht.

Echte Bilder konnte ich bisher keine finden. Deshalb würde ich mir wünschen dass ihr, wenn ihr das Tier eh gerade ablichtet, auch schnell ein Bild vom After macht. 

So könnte vielleicht eine kleine Gallerie enstehen die es mir und anderen erleichtert die "Richtigen" zu entnehemen oder eben zu releasen. Ich verzehre nämlich gerne meine selbst gefangen Fische, möchte aber gerne mit Sinn und Verstand entnehmen und werdende Mütter gehöhren nicht dazu.


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich hab ja in bald fünf Jahrzehnten des Angels schon viele Sachen angeschaut, aber für Hechtarschlöcher habe ich mich noch nie interessiert. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hechthinternfotos - ich finds cool (unabhängig von Sinn und Zweck)..
Also immer her damit..
;.-)))


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Wer hätte das gedacht. Jetzt werden wir auch noch zu Hecht-anal-ytikern! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hat doch was - ;-)))
Ich bin gespannt ,ob tatsächlich Hechtärschefotos eingestellt werden 

;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Könnte doch nach den ausgelutschten "Fischnachvornestreckenbildern" eine neue Mode geben - Fischärschefotos ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hat was ;-))


----------



## Bieroholiker (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich rechne auch damit dass es wohl ein paar tage dauern kann.
bin aber schon ganz gespannt.

edit: gibts hier ne spoilerfunktion?


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht. Jetzt werden wir auch noch zu Hecht-anal-ytikern! :m



Gabs da nicht mal einen der sich aber dem Zander gewidmet hat und den Finger im Fisch hatte ?


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Aber bitte OHNE Finger im Po....
Sonst gibst Ärger mit TAPE..#d#d#d


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*







[/URL][/IMG]


hier,macht was draus!


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

zur laichzeit rötet die kloake der rogner auch und schwillt stark an.


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

hatte mit der Unterscheidung noch nie Schwierigkeiten,sehe ich doch ganz deutlich beim Schlachten,da schau ich doch nicht extra ins A..........,
und bei Fischen die ich zurück setze ist mir eh egal ob ´nu Mannerl
oder Weiberl ist,gelle.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



thanatos schrieb:


> hatte mit der Unterscheidung noch nie Schwierigkeiten,sehe ich doch ganz deutlich beim Schlachten,da schau ich doch nicht extra ins A..........,
> und bei Fischen die ich zurück setze ist mir eh egal ob ´nu Mannerl
> oder Weiberl ist,gelle.



Soweit schön und gut...aber hier gehts ja eben um die Geschlechtsbestimmung VOR dem schlachten...vor allem in der laichzeit..in denen einige bundesländer "leider" viel zu spät mit der schonzeit beginnen.....da ist es manchmal tatsächlich schwer zu entscheiden, ob ich nun ein milchner,  der sich einfach nur etwas zu fett gefressen hat, um über den winter zu kommen, oder einen rogner....daher bin ich auch echt gespannt was da so alles an tipps und kuriositäten hier zusammen kommen ^^


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

ab Januar angle ich eh nicht auf Hecht also .......


----------



## pike-81 (5. Januar 2014)

Mache ich auch so. Egal welches Bundesland...


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Heute zum Zander-angeln in Stralsund gewesen, mit Erfolg und 1 Hecht kam auch raus. Konnte mir dann nicht verkneifen seinen After abzulichten. Hab ich aber so gemacht das das keiner sieht, sonst hätte man mich noch für Pervers gehalten. Ein Rogner ist es, wieder was gelernt.




Gruß an alle


----------



## Bieroholiker (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

:m
klasse sache!danke!


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Und keinen Finger im Popo.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Super!
Das erste 2014er Fischarschfoto!
;.)))


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Phänomenaler Thread |supergri

Jetzt gehts endlich mal ans "eingemachte".

Die "Winterpause" hat ja doch was für sich...



Wenn das allerdings die Petranischen mitlesen?


"Blöd war zuerst dabei,perverse Angler fotografieren Hechte in eindeutigen Posen!!!"


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Phänomenaler Thread |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> "Blöd war zuerst dabei,perverse Angler fotografieren Hechte in eindeutigen Posen!!!"


|good: ja, "Blöd" traue ich alles zu.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Das ist jetzt schon der Thread des Jahres.


----------



## Besorger (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

mal eine andere frage wir hatten gestern eine zander dame war auch schon leicht trächtig NEIN KEINE SCHONZEIT bei uns! und die dame hatte auch ein rötliches poppöchen . aber an der öffnung waren wie kleine silbertropfen die da raus kamen ? wisst ihr was das ist ? sie war putzt munter natürlich durfe die süße dame auch wieder schwimmen und zander babys in die welt bringen


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Man sollte den Theat umbenennen.

Die grosse Esox-Rosettentreff.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Besorger schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage wir hatten gestern eine zander dame war auch schon leicht trächtig NEIN KEINE SCHONZEIT bei uns! und die dame hatte auch ein rötliches poppöchen . aber an der öffnung waren wie kleine silbertropfen die da raus kamen ? wisst ihr was das ist ? sie war putzt munter natürlich durfe die süße dame auch wieder schwimmen und zander babys in die welt bringen



Sah das in etwa so aus was da aus dem "poppöchen raus kam??


----------



## Besorger (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

nein eher wie hmmmmm flüssige zink oder blei tropfen!aber die größe kommt in etwa hin  .und es war auch nicht hart  also man konnte es abwischen.  ich hab mich gefragt ob das evtl verdaute haken reste sein könnten ?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hm..vielleicht hast du sie ja beim nachsilvesterlichen bleigießen gestört ^^...

Ne aber dann hab ich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Besorger schrieb:


> nein eher wie hmmmmm flüssige zink oder blei tropfen!aber die größe kommt in etwa hin  .und es war auch nicht hart  also man konnte es abwischen.  ich hab mich gefragt ob das evtl verdaute haken reste sein könnten ?


Wie war der Geschmack?


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wie war der Geschmack?



Böses Kopfkino.
Fangt ihr jetzt schon an den Fischen am Ar... zu lecken?


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Böses Kopfkino.
> Fangt ihr jetzt schon an den Fischen am Ar... zu lecken?



Jo, und den Ar... abzuwischen 


Besorger schrieb:


> also man konnte es abwischen.


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Die Carper haben es vorgemacht, den Rüsslern Salbe ums Maul zu schmieren. Jetzt ziehen die Hechtangler nach und setzen einen drauf. Sie pudern ihren Lieblingen wohl demnächst die Rosette. #h


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Carper haben es vorgemacht, den Rüsslern Salbe ums Maul zu schmieren. Jetzt ziehen die Hechtangler nach und setzen einen drauf. Sie pudern ihren Lieblingen wohl demnächst die Rosette. #h



Was meinst du genau mit der salbe? Hab ich da was verpasst? Leiden die häufig unter trockenen lippen ^^?


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

...das wäre doch mal einen Bereicht im "Blinker" wert - inkl. Nahaufnahmen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

...mit dem Hinweis an alle Street-Teen-Team-Fischer : "knipst uns die Ar...löcher der Nation und werdet Ar...-Köder-tester" |supergri

R.S.

P.S: Viellt. besser in den Bereich Hecht-Erotik verschieben :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



> Leiden die häufig unter trockenen lippen ^^?



Nee, die leiden eher unter den trockenen, aber höchst videowirksam inszenierten Knutschlippen der Fänger |supergri


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ah...ok


----------



## PhantomBiss (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Der Thread wird immer besser.


----------



## Besorger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

eig war es eine ernste frage -.-


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau mit der salbe? Hab ich da was verpasst? Leiden die häufig unter trockenen lippen ^^?



#d ne im Ernst die Stichstelle des Hakens wird vor den Zurücksetzen desinfiziert,ob es den Karpfen wirklich hilft sein Wehwechen besser zu verkraften ;+ #c,auf jeden Fall es spühlt wieder etwas Geld in die Kassen der Hersteller|supergri


----------



## Besorger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

ich hatte heute nen 69er rhein hecht   und der hatte keinen roten popo aber war voll gefuttert


----------



## Bieroholiker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

ich glaub der soll ja auch nicht unbeding rot sein. soweit ich das verstanden habe gehts ja ehr um die form.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Vielleicht wenn Hechte Chiliboilies fressen, dass die dann nen roten Hintern  kriegen?

Sorry - aber ich konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen...
;-)


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn Hechte Chiliboilies fressen, dass die dann nen roten Hintern  kriegen?
> 
> Sorry - aber ich konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen...
> ;-)



Wohl eher deswegen




zokker schrieb:


> Wie war der Geschmack?


----------



## Xylence (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hahaha was ist denn das für ein geiler thread. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich hatte heute nen 69er rhein hecht   und der hatte keinen roten popo aber war voll gefuttert


 Und wieso postest Du  kein Foto, das die Experten hier mal rüberschauen können?


----------



## Lazarus (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

50 Beiträge und genau ein Bild zum Thema? Danke Zokker! 

Für die analfixierten Schreiber gibt es bestimmt befriedigerende Foren als ausgerechnet ein Anglerforum - werft doch einfach mal Google an.


----------



## Shortay (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich find den thread weltklasse und bin ja echt mal auf weitere Bilder gespannt . Ich schmeiss mich weg 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

ich hätte mir auch ein wenig mehr ernsthaftigkeit gewünscht. sollte kein kein witzthema sein...


----------



## zokker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Och nö Spielverderbe. Ist das Leben nicht ernst genug, da kommt Du eh nicht lebend raus.


----------



## hugo haschisch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> 50 Beiträge und genau *ein *Bild zum Thema? Danke Zokker!
> 
> Für die analfixierten Schreiber gibt es bestimmt befriedigerende Foren als ausgerechnet ein Anglerforum - werft doch einfach mal Google an.



Zwei....


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Jetzt mal Butter bei das Waidloch,

Wer stellt den ersten Hechthintern rein ? :m|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## Tylle (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei das Waidloch,
> 
> Wer stellt den ersten Hechthintern rein ? :m|supergri|supergri
> 
> R.S.




Ja ja,da ist aber einer """geil""" auf die Hinterlader der Hechte....

aber.....eins ist schon drin....mal durchblättern!!


----------



## zokker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Rheinspezie hat schon recht, ein Bild von einem Hechthintern haben wir noch nicht. Wir haben nur ein Hechtinnenhinterteil.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Tylle schrieb:


> *Ja ja,da ist aber einer """geil""" auf die Hinterlader der Hechte....*
> 
> aber.....eins ist schon drin....mal durchblättern!!





Du etwa nicht ? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Es gilt, die Wunder der Natur in Gänze zu erleben,zu erforschen, zu spüren :vik::vik::vik:

R.S.


----------



## Tylle (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du etwa nicht ? |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Es gilt, die Wunder der Natur in Gänze zu erleben,zu erforschen, zu spüren :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> R.S.




Ich wollte von mir #6ablenken.....


----------



## Hezaru (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich hab mal was gelesen das man es an der Form erkennen kann.
Lange her, weiss nicht mer wo das war. Interesieren würds mich schon, bei manch anderen Fischarten gehts nur per Ultraschall..

#447 ist natürlich pösse OT


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was gelesen das man es an der Form erkennen kann.
> Lange her, weiss nicht mer wo das war. Interesieren würds mich schon, bei manch anderen Fischarten gehts nur per Ultraschall..
> 
> #447 ist natürlich pösse OT



steht ja im ersten post in dem link.


----------



## Hezaru (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ups, so gehts wenn man nicht mehr alles durchliest.
Wenn man die grossen Damen zurücksetzt und die kleineren Milchner entnimmt wirds ja auch nicht besser. Das Verhältniss sollte passen. Und zuviel aufkommrnde Raubfischbrut ist auch nicht gut. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...|uhoh:


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



zokker schrieb:


> Und wieso postest Du  kein Foto, das die Experten hier mal rüberschauen können?



oder reinschauen im zeitalter der technik sollte 3 d kein thema sein. bzw ein rundgang.


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Goil. N virtueller 3D Panorama Hechtarsch Rundgang.
Es wird immer besser.


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Vulgus "große Hafenrundfahrt". La Paloma ohe...! :m


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Na Andal, warst auch schon öfter beim Urologen wa.


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Glück auf. Den Steiger kennt doch fast jeder :m


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Glück auf. Den Steiger kennt doch fast jeder :m



nein noch nicht. bisher hat die angst gesiegt |evil:


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ab 40 macht das auch wirklich Sinn und ist weniger fies, als eine Chemo!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Was sind das für Leute hier und von was sprechen sie?|bigeyes|scardie:


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ab 40 macht das auch wirklich Sinn und ist weniger fies, als eine Chemo!



So sehe ich das auch.
Lieber alle zwei Jahre " Finger im Po, Mexico" und nen Schlach im Arsch als irgendwann mit ner Platte rum laufen.

Ob Hechte auch ne Prostata haben???????
Müsste man mal fühlen.
Freiwillige?????


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ob Hechte auch ne Prostata haben???????
> Müsste man mal fühlen.
> Freiwillige?????



Für Zander gibts ja wenigstens einen ausgewiesenen Experten.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was sind das für Leute hier und von was sprechen sie?|bigeyes|scardie:


Nur ein paar alte Männer auf Fischentzug, die in den
letzten Sexerinnerungen schwelgen, welche mit Männern & Gummihandschuhen zu tun haben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Die armen Schweine...#t


----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...cR-L7n0vdqPY-sRzYnKz_ig&bvm=bv.59026428,d.Yms

https://www.google.de/search?q=endo...&ei=thfPUszRIcyihgfBzIDwCA&sqi=2&ved=0CFgQsAQ


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ab 40 macht das auch wirklich Sinn und ist weniger fies, als eine Chemo!


solange der doc seines vertrauen sagt,noch reicht die übersuchung übers blut, nehme ich es gerne an.
upps schon wieder 2 jahre her.
und zurück, beim fisch keine ahnung ???


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur ein paar alte Männer auf Fischentzug, die in den
> letzten Sexerinnerungen schwelgen, welche mit Männern & Gummihandschuhen zu tun haben.


 Es gibt ja auch Urologinnen mit Latexhandschuhen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Immer schön Gender konform bleiben.


----------



## dennisk19899 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

hier wird der unterschied ab 9,20min gezeigt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxUfZbK0yY


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> hier wird der unterschied ab 9,20min gezeigt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxUfZbK0yY



das ist halt nur wieder der unterschied mit groß und klein was ja nur im winter funktioniert. aber was is im sommer?


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

wirklich schöne ärsche. so muß winter sein:q


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Petri zu den Hechten
Die Bilder sind doch gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alle 3 Bilder zeigen einen Damenpopo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mal sehen wann der erste Milchner kommt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß ...


----------



## Zölfisch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Hallo!

Alles tolle Antworten, aber nun Spaß bei Seite.

Den Unterschied erkennt man am Schwanzende des Hechtes.
Hat das Schwanzende die Form einer Rotweinflasche ist es ein
Rogener.
Hat das Ende die Form einer Weißweinflasche ist es ein Milchner.

Viel Spaß beim Vergleichen.

Zölfisch#h(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## Bieroholiker (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

danke für die bilder stefff! ich würde da auch auf 3 damen tippen.

das mit der weinflaschenform sind ja ganz neue ansätze hier. allerdings kann ich mir das iwi nicht vorstellen. da helfen wohl auch nur mehr bilder:m


----------



## zokker (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Zölfisch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Alles tolle Antworten, aber nun Spaß bei Seite.
> 
> ...


Will Er uns belustigen? Ist Er ein Weiser Mann, oder Narr? Sprich Er geschwind, ob er uns belehren kann.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

...und zwingend muss die Weinflasche vor der Begutachtung der Ärsche zügig geleert werden :m

Das ist wissenschaftliche Voraussetzung, um die Ergebnisse abzusichern :m

R.S.


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...und zwingend muss die Weinflasche vor der Begutachtung der Ärsche zügig geleert werden :m
> 
> Das ist wissenschaftliche Voraussetzung, um die Ergebnisse abzusichern :m
> 
> R.S.



richtig ansonsten wäre das ergebnis verfälscht :q


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Welchen... einen Bohrdo, oder einen Bohscholäh?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich will mehr Arschbilder ;-))
Danke für die bisherigen!!


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Schön Stefff, wieder ein Girlypopo.
 Wo sind bloß die Männer. 
Angelst du mit pinken Ködern?
 Ich glaube nicht das Du Probleme wegen der Veröffentlichung bekommst, der Wiedererkennungsfaktor der Popos ist sehr gering.


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Stefff schrieb:


> Grüße,Stefff!
> 
> @all
> Bevor jetzt nich mal ´n anderer nen Hintern vom Esox ablichtet, werdet ihr von mir auch keinen mehr zu sehen bekommen!!#d
> ...


 Ja los, ist gar nicht so schlimm!

Beim ersten Mal muss man sich ein wenig Überwinden, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Weiter so hab noch jede menge Bier und Popkorn


----------



## Rannebert (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



phirania schrieb:


> Weiter so hab noch jede menge Bier und Popkorn



Jaja...und die Hand an der Weissweinflasche!


----------



## Bieroholiker (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

@stefff
ich find das wirklich toll dass du mit machst. wenn ich hechte fangen sollte würd ich selbst mit machen. wegen umzug und neuem gewässer fällt mir das aber im moment schwer. bitte bleib dran!

und an alle anderen:
ich sags nochmal. für mich ist das eine ernste sache. klar ists auch lustig aber viele themen hier im board sind sehr ernst. sollte es nicht auch in unserem interesse sein den unterschied zu erkennen? 
ich denke je mehr man in der lage ist zu separieren und seine fänge zu identifizieren, desto mehr kann man zu nem guten bestand beitragen und seiner "pflicht" als naturschützer beitragen.


----------



## zokker (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Wenn es hier nicht so lustig zu gehen würde, hätte wir noch keine 10 Seiten in 9 tagen. Das Thema würde weit hinten stehen und viele würden nicht drauf aufmerksam werden.


----------



## acker (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Na ja, 10 Seiten in 9 Tagen ist wohl wahr jedoch nutzt es recht wenig wenn davon 8 Seiten off topic sind,- Salz gehört in jede Suppe aber wenn es zuviel wird schmeckt auch die beste Suppe nicht mehr.
Heißt: Es ist durchaus nervig ab einem zu hohen Grad an OT sich durch 10 Seiten zu lesen um ein paar wenige inhaltlich wertvolle posts zu finden.  

Das Thema ist sehr interessant, im Bereich der Zierfischhaltung für viele versierte Aquarianer auch nichts neues, die Genitalpapilla wird dort durchaus öfters zur Geschlechterbestimmung hinzugezogen.
Wenn ich vor der Schonzeit noch eine Esox Dame / Herren fangen sollte, werde ich ein entsprechendes Foto der Papilla posten. 

Gruß acker.


----------



## Bieroholiker (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

das mag ja sein. wär hat toll wenn mehr mit machen würden. 
wer keine arschbilder machen möchte kann ja auch der weinflschentheorie auf den grund gehn. oder beides kombinieren.


----------



## phirania (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Jaja...und die Hand an der Weissweinflasche!



Nee an der 5 Liter Asbach flasche....#6#6#6 :q:q


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Ich glaube die Hecht popos sind zugefroren....:q:q:q


----------



## nordbeck (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Nö. Ich fang nur selten männchen. In 95% der fälle kann man das schon aufgrund der Größe ausschließen.


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Bin gerade von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Aus S Deutschland wieder ins kalte Mecklenburg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Schön das hier doch noch was geht, war ja lustig hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aber mit Popos kann ich nicht dienen, z Z -5 Grad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mach morgen erstmal meine Runde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber ich bin mir sicher, wird alles dicht sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß an ... ich bin dann mal


----------



## Bieroholiker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

tja... wenn ich welche knipsen könnte würd ichs tun. ich komm wohl leider erst nach der schonzeit wieder ans wasser. und wies dann mit hechten aussieht weis ich noch nucht, weil neue gewässer....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Wenn gewünscht, könnte ich ja auch den Titel des Threads ändern.

Z.B. in:
 Hechtpopobilder

oder...
;-))


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> tja... wenn ich welche knipsen könnte würd  ichs tun. ich komm wohl leider erst nach der schonzeit wieder ans  wasser. und wies dann mit hechten aussieht weis ich noch nucht, weil  neue gewässer....


Wird schon, Hecht ist ja nicht so ein schwer zu beangelnder Fisch.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht, könnte ich ja auch den Titel des Threads ändern.
> 
> Z.B. in:
> Hechtpopobilder
> ...


Würde dem Thema gut tun. Ich bin dafür.


----------



## Bieroholiker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

wenns der wahrheitsfindung dienlich ist...


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Nach starkem Frost, heute mal getestet ob das Eis schon hält.
 10 cm, das reicht. Angeln raus und hab sogar eine Hechtin erwischt. Konnte mir dann nicht verkneifen sie  untenrum abzulichten. Jetzt muss sie erst mal auftauen, bei -13 Grad war sie in 10 min durchgefroren. Bisschen enttäuscht war ich aber doch, wieder kein Milchner.















Gruß an alle Popo- Fetischisten


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

petri!!zur hechtin am stiel


----------



## madpraesi (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Petri #6
zu einer schönen Dame :q

aber ihr habt auch wunderbare Gewässer bei euch 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Stefff (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Petri zokker! 
Und respekt zum Frosteinsatz!

Jetzt noch zwei stringer mit Drilling dran gebastelt dann kannst auf die großen twitchen!!!!

Weiter so! 

P.s.:
Es dürfen auch andere mitmachen, nicht wahr zokker!

Grüße


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Petri #6
> zu einer schönen Dame :q
> 
> aber ihr habt auch wunderbare Gewässer bei euch
> ...


Ja, ich liebe Mecklenburg, muss aber weil ich hier nicht weg will 900km zur Arbeit fahren.









Sind von heute, war herrlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*

Dann benenne ich das mal um..

Vielleicht hilfts ja..


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



zokker schrieb:


> Nach starkem Frost, heute mal getestet ob das Eis schon hält.
> 10 cm, das reicht. Angeln raus und hab sogar eine Hechtin erwischt. Konnte mir dann nicht verkneifen sie untenrum abzulichten. Jetzt muss sie erst mal auftauen, *bei -13 Grad war sie in 10 min durchgefroren.* Bisschen enttäuscht war ich aber doch, wieder kein Milchner.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie groß war der Fisch denn? Bei mir brauchen Frikadellen bei -19° länger.|bigeyes


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wie groß war der Fisch denn? Bei mir brauchen Frikadellen bei -19° länger.|bigeyes


 Man bist Du kleinlich, dann waren es ebend 20 min. Zufrieden?  Messen tue ich solche Schnipel nicht. Maß hat er.
 Ich erspare mir mal weitere Einzelheiten, wie steifer Ostwind, vorgekühlt, nach 30 sek hatte die Dame schon Eis am ganzen Körper usw
 Außerdem lügen Angler NIEMALS.


----------



## Stefff (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht Milchner oder Rogner?*



zokker schrieb:


> Außerdem lügen Angler NIEMALS.




Rrüchtüsch!!

Maximal die Tatsachen werden etwas verschoben!!!

Lügen is anders!
Das wär ja vorsätzlich#d#d

DAS machen wir nicht!


P.S.: Das Foto sieht so geil aus. Muß immer wieder schmunzeln!


----------



## thymonst (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Außerdem lügen Angler NIEMALS:q Das sage ich meiner Frau auch immer!!


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

So denn,dann kommen von mir auch mal ein paar Hechtpopo Bilder.....
Obwohl der dann auch gleich zum Wärmen in der Pfanne gelandet ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Super und Danke- vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar vor der Schonzeit..

Immer her mit den Arschbildern..


----------



## zokker (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Toll phirania!!!

Welcome to the club

Ich tipp mal auf eine hechtin

Gruß an alle popo-fetischisten


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

War ein Milchner,  aber lecker...
Gabs dann als Heißen Hechtpopo...:l


----------



## zokker (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Geil ein milchner
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wir brauchen unbedingt noch mehr bilder. 
Also, an alle mitleser, unbedingt werbung in anderen themen für dieses thema machen.
Gruß...


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Hechtpopo,Dame 90 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Sodele, mal richtig aufgeräumt...

Wenn sich jetzt sowohl die mit den pupertären Sprüchen zurückhalten, wie auch die Spaßbremsen, die sich immer so gerne moralisch/ethisch entrüsten, kann der Thread weiter im Raubfischforum bleiben.

Jedes rumzicken, diskutieren über die Entscheidung, pubertierenden Sprüche, sich moralisch/entrüsten etc. ab hier führt zu Punkten..

Nutzt also den Thread zum einstellen der Bilder wie ursprünglich gewollt....


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Schön Thomas9904 das Du den Thread nicht sterben lassen hast. Danke.


 Das Eis hält bei uns noch und Angelkollegen haben einen Hecht bekommen. Sie haben mir erlaubt das Hinterteil mal abzulichten, ich hab gesagt, ist für eine wissenschaftliche Studie (wichtig-wichtig).
 Ich war heute nämlich auf Seehund Foto-jagt und nicht angeln.


 Dann werde ich mal den *PO*st einstellen.














Was sagen die Wissenschaftler, Hecht oder Hechtin?

Ich hoffe mal ich bleib nicht der einzigste Popograf nach dem gezehter in letzter Zeit.
Gruß...


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

sooo, dann will ich auch mal ein Bild beitragen :m

na was is es?? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

unglaublich Hechtpoofetishisten im Anglerboard. Nicht das wir sowas jetzt vom Butt und Co machen.Man sieht was man wirklich nicht glaubt.


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> sooo, dann will ich auch mal ein Bild beitragen :m
> 
> na was is es?? |kopfkrat :q


Ich tipp mal auf einen Milchner.
Gruß...


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

RICHTIG !!! :q War ein vollgefressener Milchner... #6


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Petri zum Milchner.
Weiter so.#:
Gruß an alle Popografen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2014)

*AW: Rogner oder Milchner: Hechtpopobilder.....*

Hab zwar gerade selber keine, aber hier am Ende ist was gut gemacht für alle Popofans :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxUfZbK0yY


----------

